# How many failed/cancelled iuis before moving to ivf?



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi ladies

Not been on here for a good while was becoming a bit too attached! I am having treatment at the Glasgow royal. My first iui treatment failed. My second attempt was terrible full of ups and downs eventually being cancelled due to under stimulation on the 22nd day of injectables. My third attempt ended on Wednesday. Tuesday was great my hormone levels were rising each time (never happened before) I had 1 follie at 14, 2 at 12 and one at 10. My dh and I were on a high maybe everything would be ok this time and we would get a proper turn.  Today I was cancelled due to over stimulation I had about 15 follies growing. 2 at 15, 2 at 14, 3 at 13 down to 10. We were both so upset that they sent us home without doing bloods. I expected they would call this afternoon to tell us what to do but they didn't. I suppose I stay on my spray as the nurse did ask I had some. I'm thinking they may suggest ivf now or do we go on like this. I'm really confused and don't know if I can take another cancelled cycle. At least if we had made it to insemination as heartbreaking as that bfn is we would have had a shot! Will I still ovulate and can we just try naturally? I feel that I know nothing!! 
Anyone been in a similar situation and can tell me what their next steps were? 
Thank you and baby dust to all x


----------



## sonyab1983 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Lawmonkey

So sorry to hear your news, it just isn't fair!!

I started IUI last April and had my cycle cancelled too, as my follicles didn't grow, and then they found a lot of fluid, so it was cancelled and i had to have key hole to see what was going on inside.

I was then told that there would be no more IUI and I'd move straight onto IVF, so I'm guessing thats what they will be suggesting with you, as I'm not sure there is anything else after IUI apart from IVF.

Wishing you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Sonyab

I'm thinking ivf too as through all of this I've only made it to the procedure once so far! When are you scheduled for ivf? I'm a bit terrified of it as I feel I don't know anything about it! I suppose like a lot of people I hoped that I would not make it to ivf and all woul be ok. It's all just so heartbreaking and I kind of feel that if I go to ivf now all will be good if it works but if not then I will feel I missed 2 shots of iui.  It's all very confusing! Good luck! X


----------



## sonyab1983 (Jan 2, 2013)

I start injecting a week today (20th) and I'm really eager to get started, i feel like I'm abit of a mess atm !

Like you i knew nothing about IVF, but since been on FF i feel like I've learnt loads, so a little more prepared, however i am bricking it at the same time!!

Where are you having treatment? Can you get your NHS funded?

You have a big decision to make, which only you can make. What do your clinic think? xx


----------



## Lawmonkey (Sep 20, 2012)

That's great! I bet ur getting excited. The whole process takes so long,  2ww, waiting for af. U just wanna get going already! I'm nhs funded so kind of wanna take full advantage of all my turns! Haing treatment at the glasgow royal. Are u funded? I just don't know I think I will call them next week as I have still not heard from them. I don't know why but I just find ivf a scary thought but I know 3 people who got pregnant first time one with twins! It's always great knowing successes when going for something. I'm going to have a snoop around on here about ivf then. I know they collect eggs, do the fertilisation and then put them back. I just don't know how this happens lol! 
Best of luck for getting started!! X


----------

